# BSOD Shortly After Login



## Khellendros (Jul 4, 2017)

My computer was operating perfectly fine until moving to a new apartment and hooking it up. It then started crashing with a BSOD after about 15 minutes of running.

After waiting a day and trying again, it now crashes within a minute of startup. It does it in safe mode as well, but it runs for about 5 minutes before crashing there.

I made no recent hardware changes. I tried updating gpu drivers, updating ethernet drivers, unplugging all external devices, and windows is up to date as well. The BSOD errors vary but some of them have been:

Driver IRQL not less or equal.
System Service Exception - WIN32KFULL.SYS
KMODE_Exception_Not_Handled - tcpip.sys
PAGE FAULT IN NONPAGED AREA - NTFS.sys
SYSTEM THREAD EXCEPTION NOT HANDLED
POOL CORRUPTION IN FILE AREA

After disabling my ethernet drivers, the crashes seemed to stop but then started up again ten minutes later. I have no idea what to even attempt next. Please help.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, :wave: and welcome to TSF.

I appreciate it will be difficult if the machine BSOD's in such a short time but try to follow these instructions. http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ions-windows-10-8-1-8-7-and-vista-452654.html

The TCP/IP bugcheck suggests a network driver problem. If you can run the file collection app, we can see which drivers need updating/replacing.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Obviously, the move was not kind to your system and a piece of hardware either broke or unfastened; not sure which, if either.

First, re-seat all RAM sticks. Take each one out; put back in.

Next, run memtest86+ to test RAM + SeaTools for DOS to test the HDD.

RAM - memtest86+ - run 1 stick at a time; alternate the slots - https://www.sysnative.com/forums/hardware-tutorials/3909-test-ram-memtest86.html

HDD - SeaTools for DOS, LONG test - https://www.sysnative.com/forums/hardware-tutorials/4072-hard-drive-hdd-diagnostics.html

Both tests are DOS-based, so Windows does not load.

Regards. ..

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Khellendros (Jul 4, 2017)

It was blue screening too quickly to follow any of the instructions in that thread.

I backed up all the files on my system drive to an external hard drive using a fedora live image and tried reinstalling windows from a flash drive with the windows 10 installation media on it. The blue screen just keeps happening during windows install now, so that didn't work.

I tried reseating both my RAM sticks but the crashes persisted.

The memtest check came up with several errors it seems that all have 2 err-bits? I'm not sure if this means the RAM is the issue?


----------



## Khellendros (Jul 4, 2017)

The computer no longer crashes with the stick that was causing the memtest errors removed.


----------



## Khellendros (Jul 4, 2017)

Never mind. It installed Windows and booted up fine and then blue screened again 30 minutes later with a CRITICAL_STRUCTURE_CORRUPTION error. I'm starting to think this is a motherboard issue.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Khellendros said:


> The memtest check came up with several errors it seems that all have 2 err-bits? I'm not sure if this means the RAM is the issue?


That RAM stick is bad and needs to be replaced.



Khellendros said:


> The computer no longer crashes with the stick that was causing the memtest errors removed.


Good news except that I've seen your next post already.



Khellendros said:


> Never mind. It installed Windows and booted up fine and then blue screened again 30 minutes later with a CRITICAL_STRUCTURE_CORRUPTION error. I'm starting to think this is a motherboard issue.


CRITICAL_STRUCTURE_CORRUPTION is bugcheck *0x109* and could be caused by either software or hardware. Basically, it's kernel corruption. 3 causes - hardware failure, software (rogue driver) or malware/infection. The kernel detected an attempt to compromise the protected area of memory the kernel resides in and BSOD'd your system to help save it (the OS installation).

If hardware failure has occurred, the RAM was unable to properly hold kernel code. It could be RAM itself or another piece of hardware failing that affects RAM - like PSU or mobo.

To help us try an rule out software as best as we can, run Driver Verifier. If it flags a 3rd party driver, it will BSOD your system immediately.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...10-8-1-8-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

.... assuming that the system will stay up long enough to run it. It needs to run for 24 hours minimum.

Please do run - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ions-windows-10-8-1-8-7-and-vista-452654.html

I'd like to see any kernel memory dump files that you have.

If your system BSODs during the average 3-5 minute runtime of the Sysnative/jcgriff2 app, just zip up the output folder as it is and attach to your next post.

I know... the timing of your move and the crashing of your system is too close to not assume that something was damaged during the move.

Did you test the HDD?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Khellendros (Jul 4, 2017)

So aside from two crashes that happened two days ago after around 30 mins of being logged in, there have been no other crashes since removing that RAM stick. I tried putting the stick back in and immediately got repeated BSODs within minutes of logging in again. I removed it and it's stopped again. It's really strange that it definitely seems to be a problem yet the computer still crashed without it...at least at first. The computer seems totally fine now.

I ran driver verifier and it has yet to cause a BSOD. I attached the two requested files. I'm not sure how to test my drive since it is an SSD. The SSD-Life website is down.

I also attached what I think is the last dump file?


----------



## Khellendros (Jul 4, 2017)

Oh, and here is the additional info:

*·* OS - Windows 10, 8.1, 8, 7 or Vista? Windows 10 *
·* x86 (32-bit) or x64 ? x64
*·* What was the original installed OS on the system? Windows 7, I think.
*·* Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)? It is the Pro version given out on dreamspark through my student account. *
·* Approximate age of system (hardware) about 3-4 years*
·* Approximate age of OS installation (if you know) a few days since I just reinstalled 
*·* Have you re-installed the OS? yes
*· *CPU - AMD FX 6350 *3.9 GHz
· *Video Card : SAPPHIRE Radeon R9 280X
*· *MotherBoard (if NOT a laptop) *: *
*ASUS M5A97 R2.0 AM3+*



*· *Power Supply - brand & wattage (if NOT a laptop) SeaSonic S12II-620Bronze
*·* System Manufacturer : Self-built.
Laptop or Desktop? Desktop.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Since Driver Verifier did not BSOD your system, your 3rd party drivers are all OK and are unlikely to cause BSODs at this time.

The bad RAM stick is the obvious culprit here.

There's not much new in the files you provided.

If you get another BSOD, zip the dump up and attach to your next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`


----------



## Khellendros (Jul 4, 2017)

I just got another BSOD shortly after putting new RAM into my system to replace the old RAM...

Here is the dump file attached. 

Hmm...I hope the motherboard isn't bad also. Is there any way to know for sure?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Have you looked to see if the hsf is loose on either side because with Amd cpus that is the most common cause of issues like this and you cannot always see it properly. I would remove the hsf and wipe off the grease then replace it with a thin coat of Arctic Silver paste and refasten the hsf anyway after 4 years.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Khellendros said:


> I just got another BSOD shortly after putting new RAM into my system to replace the old RAM...
> 
> Here is the dump file attached.
> 
> Hmm...I hope the motherboard isn't bad also. Is there any way to know for sure?


The bugcheck on that last dump was *0x3b (0xc0000005,,,)* - system service threw an exception; the excp = *0xc5* = memory access violation.

Unfortunately, the dumps are incapable of telling us which piece of hardware has failed. Dumps are only good for figuring out software problems -- so I couldn't even guess if there is anything wrong with the mobo or not. The only way to know is to swap it out.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2




`


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, definitely check the heat sink fan (hsf) although this would not produce the memory problem which is the outcome of your dump files confirmed already to you by JC.

Open a cmd prompt as admin, search and type:- command prompt, right click on the search returned, command prompt and select "run as administrator" at the prompt copy and paste the following cmd (highlighted in red for you):- 

wmic memorychip get BankLabel, Capacity, Caption, CreationClassName, DataWidth, Description, Devicelocator, FormFactor, HotSwappable, InstallDate, InterleaveDataDepth, InterleavePosition, Manufacturer, MemoryType, Model, Name, OtherIdentifyingInfo, PartNumber, PositionInRow, PoweredOn, Removable, Replaceable, SerialNumber, SKU, Speed, Status, Tag, TotalWidth, TypeDetail, Version /Format:List > 0 & notepad 0 (Press enter)

Please paste the notepad outcome here.


----------



## Khellendros (Jul 4, 2017)

Well, I switched everything to a new MOBO and removed my other old stick of RAM and it was still crashing. I tried a ton of different RAM configurations, including just the supposedly fine old ram stick (which it was running fine with for a while before I put in the new RAM) and it is still crashing. Also, towards the end of testing those different configurations my computer is now permanently not capable of even running explorer.exe at all, which seems to keep reloading itself over and over causing the taskbar to blink and windows to move locations. Further RAM configuration changes are having no effect on this new issue which now won't go away.

I can no longer get into a command prompt to paste that line, jenae.

I am at a complete loss. I guess it must be a remaining part causing issues? The GPU or SSD or CPU?


----------



## Khellendros (Jul 4, 2017)

I was able to run that command in safe mode. Safe mode seems to be working perfectly fine. I did a total clean and reinstall on my GPU driver and the blinking/explorer reset issue has not gone away.



BankLabel=BANK1
Capacity=4294967296
Caption=Physical Memory
CreationClassName=Win32_PhysicalMemory
DataWidth=64
Description=Physical Memory
DeviceLocator=DIMM1
FormFactor=8
HotSwappable=
InstallDate=
InterleaveDataDepth=
InterleavePosition=
Manufacturer=Corsair 
MemoryType=24
Model=
Name=Physical Memory
OtherIdentifyingInfo=
PartNumber=CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 
PositionInRow=
PoweredOn=
Removable=
Replaceable=
SerialNumber=0000000
SKU=
Speed=1333
Status=
Tag=Physical Memory 1
TotalWidth=64
TypeDetail=16512
Version=


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, shows one stick of 4 gb Ram, Corsair is my preferred brand. You did do a fresh install of windows and run the MB chipset drivers? Win 10 likes memory so another 4gb (same as) would be good.


----------



## Khellendros (Jul 4, 2017)

Well, I fixed the explorer reset issue by ending the process of...Steam. Weird. It's not doing that anymore after I reinstalled Steam.

The computer is also not crashing with one of the old RAM sticks in alongside one of the new ones. I guess the other stick in the pack was just broken, which would have been easy to diagnose were it not for the older RAM stick being broken causing the same issue before that...

These corsair sticks have really good reviews too. Well, I guess it was just bad luck.


----------



## Khellendros (Jul 4, 2017)

Right after I post that, the computer crashes again after it was running fine for 6 hours. Now it's back to crashing repeatedly within a minute of booting up.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

It is hard for us to help you when you consistently fail to answer our questions.
Have you checked the hsf? Not sure what you are saying about old and new ram sticks but problem is obviously ram so why are you mixing ram sticks again? I think you are saying you are anyway. What is the new motherboard and is it brand new? 

If it runs OK in safe mode, have you gone into startup and removed everything and then restarted to see if you can eliminate something in startup causing this? 

The problem most likley is memory according to most in this thread and I see no place where you have stated make and models of new or old ram? What about Psu make and model?


----------



## Khellendros (Jul 4, 2017)

I thought that all the questions were being answered, just not explicitly. My apologies. I did not realize how confusing things would be and it is good to be clear when requesting help with an issue like this.

I have checked the heatsink fan and it has since been removed and reattached with new arctic silver thermal paste applied to the CPU since I switched it over to a new motherboard. If it is relevant, my temperatures are all fine at the times of the crashes as I have been tracking that with HWMonitor.

The new motherboard is an Asus 970 Pro Gaming Aura and it is brand new. The old 2 RAM sticks are CORSAIR Vengeance DDR3. The new 2 RAM sticks are also CORSAIR Vengeance DDR3 (albeit a different version now that it is 4 years later). 

The computer seemed to work fine with one of the old RAM sticks in, and jcgriff2 said the other one was broken. So I purchased two new ones. Once I added in the 2 new ones, so that there were 3, the crashes returned. The crashes also continued with only the 2 new sticks in. The reason I am mixing them was to try and determine if either of the new ones or possibly the other old one was broken as well.

I no longer believe the issue was resolved with the one old stick in however, given the long time it took before crashing yesterday with one old and one new in and the fact that it did still crash twice early on with just that one old stick in.

It seems unlikely to me that this is still a RAM issue at this point since the crashes continue regardless of new or old ram being in. Though it is still possible it is a RAM issue if 3 of the 4 sticks or all 4 of them are broken, which seems unlikely (at least to me).

I have not gone into startup after reinstalling Windows as I assumed that since the reinstall did not stop the crashes and driver verifier did not crash the computer after running for two days, it is not a software/driver issue. I can still try this if you think it is worth a shot.

My PSU is a SeaSonic S12II-620 Bronze. I mentioned this earlier, but in small font and with terrible formatting so that it looked like a signature. My bad. If it is not the RAM, I am not sure what to try next. I'm also not sure how to verify it is not the RAM further. Here are all the RAM configurations I have tried that have caused crashes at some point.

OldStick1 OldStick2 NewStick1 NewStick2
OldStick1 NewStick1 NewStick2
OldStick1 OldStick2
NewStick1 NewStick2
OldStick1 NewStick1 (worked for 6 hours then started crashing right away again)
OldStick1 NewStick2
OldStick1 (only 2 crashes early on then worked fine for days)

I suppose I can try just one single NewRam stick at a time, but it seems at least 3 sticks of RAM would have to be broken if it is a RAM issue still and it might only seem to work like it has on some of these delayed crashes.


----------

